# nitrite high in tank



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

i setup my new 75g tank early saturday/late friday. i used the water and 2 filters from my 29g and 40g in order to cycle it faster plus i got an established filter from another member "kuoma", so that makes 3 establshed filters that i used (an ac150, penguin 125 and penguin 175). i also took the fake plants outta my 2 other tanks and put in my 75 along with a piece of driftwood that was in the 40g.
i used the water from the old tanks to fill the new 75 too, the only difference is that i used new gravel and sand (half sand/half gravel divided). Well i figured my tank would be cycled and all, already considering what i did. However, today i took ammonia and nitrite tests. ammonia was ok...only slightly elevated, like .5 to 1.0 ppm. however, the nitrite was like 5.0 ppm!

i'm lil worried, but my p's seem to be doing fine. i did a 25% water change and vacuumed again just to be sure, and added aquarium salt. I'm just confused as to why the nitrite was so high with there being 3 established filters in my tank? 
Only thing i coud think of was that it was some peices of smelt and krill that i left in there overnight that did it, but i though foods like that are ok to leave in for a while, even a day since they don't spoil quick.

anyone have any ideas or suggestions?

thanks


----------



## Outie (Feb 19, 2003)

Just keep doing waters changes about every other day 15-25% untill your nitrates go down, they are the end product so your tank is cycled and fine.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

hey prime, I don't think it is the food as I always leave my smelt/shrimp overnight, sometimes even a whole day. Maybe the bacteria in all three filters is still isn't enough to handle a 75gal, especially with 5 pygos.

What you did what great, salt should help make this spike a breeze. I would recommend waiting for another and then doing another 25% water change. Make three water changes per week-for every other day. Keep an eye on levels after water changes.

This should get rid of the spike in no time.


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

yeah just goind through a mini cycle...try to keep the amonia below .5 That should be your cealing for amonia.


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

I did same thing here primetime for my 100g.

Ammo is .25 to .50 (was 1.0 otherday)
Nitrite = 1.0 to 5.0

Probably gonna do another water change today, bout 25%
The nitrites should be falling anyday now.

Good Luck-


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I wouldnt do any water changes. Sounds like you just overloaded the bio-load. The more water changes just dilutes the nitrites and it will just take that much longer for the bacteria to catch up.
I would just add salt, reduce feeding and wait it out.


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Good advice guys always helps!!


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

What filters are you using and are they enough to keep up?


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

sccavee said:


> What filters are you using and are they enough to keep up?


 Oops saw the filter list.

Looks like you dont have anywhere near the filtration you need for a 75. You need around 750 GPH especially with 5 Ps.


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

i use way less than that wiv 6 Ps and my levels are


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

pingu...your p's don't eat the neons? since they are so small?

levels still around same as yesterday.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Did you clean off the filter media before putting in the filter? If you cleaned it under a faucet that could remove or kill beneficial bacteria. Remember to always clean media in a bucket of tank water and don't go overboard. Just a good sqeeze will do.


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> I wouldnt do any water changes. Sounds like you just overloaded the bio-load. The more water changes just dilutes the nitrites and it will just take that much longer for the bacteria to catch up.
> I would just add salt, reduce feeding and wait it out.










Listen to Mr G G he is the man he hep me cycle my tank...............


----------

